# Roof



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

Well heres the quick rundown, we bought a new Sydney 310qbs 2 months ago (and love it!) after a total roof failure on our last TT. Anyway afyer our first trip I was on the roof and noticed many bubbles and folds in the membrane, after countless hours of research on our old membrane, I was suspicious that I had a problem. Took it to the dealear who told me Keystone said it was OK some bubbling was ok. Reluctantly I took it back home....after our latest trip aging I was uptop for inspection and noticed a hole in the caulk strip between the roof and the nose. Back on the ground I noticed that there was some wavyness in the fiberglass on the nose. Another trip to the dealer...the explanation I got was that the seal had been broken b/c it had been secured in the factory to luan not the studs...Well now I am freaking out because I know what fiberglas looks like when it gets water behind it and we have had some pretty major rain this year....Trailer is still at the dealer and pics of the damage have been submitted to Keystone.But I was wondering if anyone else is having this problem or had advice on how to deal with keystone on this one because my dealer seems to only be doing what keystone tells them too and not pushing any further. Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Caulk cracking and failure is a maintenance item but you not have to worry about it on a two month old trailer. I found a few spots on the PDI inspection that had to be sealed better but no actual failed areas. The front cap getting replaced has been done before and costs a lot so the dealers/Keystone try to put it off but if it is bad and reported early most are repaired without too much fuss. Make sure it is sealed and enjoy the trailer the rest of the summer and then if it is truly bad then schedule to have it repaired this fall or winter.

Also do not sweat small bubbles in the roof membrane, it does not affect the life or performance of the roof.


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

My big concern about not pulling it apart now is if water has gotten in there already and then we seal it up...trust me afte the things I saw behind the walls of my old TT I really don't want to put it off.


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

macsdaddy said:


> My big concern about not pulling it apart now is if water has gotten in there already and then we seal it up...trust me afte the things I saw behind the walls of my old TT I really don't want to put it off.


So we went top pick up the trailer after its "Keystone approved" repair and the pics show what it looked like. Its worse than when we dropped it off, I told the dealer that I was not going to accept that on a 2 m.o. trailer they told me that they would resubmit the claim and Keystone said "no go" as it a cosmetic problem. I sppoke to Keystone myself and they asked me to resubmit with new pics...fingers crossed


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

Going into week 3 in the service department, no solution in site, dealer and Keystone can't seem to agree on what needs to be done. Supposed to be leaving for the "Big" summer camping trip later this week, this is getting frustrating.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Is that a 2x4 on your roof (in your posted picture)? is it to stay there permanently?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I found nearly the same problem on our 2007 29BHS after the first winter. When I pulled it into my driveway for a weekend of de-winterizing and cleaning, I noticed that the fiberglass front cap panel was pulling up where the cap, membrane, and roof board are all sandwiched together. (See photo - after my initial fix to stop water)










What I noticed was that the screws that pull everything together were too short and were not screwed into the aluminum frame, but only at the edges. I removed the old caulking and the screw, caulked between all layers, then used longer screws to compress everything and pull it down tight to the frame. The photo was taken in the early spring when it was too cool for the Dicor, but I didn't want any water to get inside. that meant that later, when it was warmer, I had to redo everything to make it prettier. But I have had no ill effects from this problem - and that was three springs ago, so I must have gotten it fixed right.

The waviness I see (compared to the board as a straight-edge) is common. As long as everything is sealed and screwed down tight, I don't see Keystone doing anything about that - especially if they feel that things are within specifications and the seam is properly sealed and water tight.

You are probably the only one who will notice it. But the fact that you have taken the trailer in and the problem is documented is in your favor. If the dealer says you are good to go, then don't let that spoil your big trip.

This is just my opinion, but it is your money and trailer.

Mike


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

the 2x4 is for illustration only, the dealer put it up there so Keystone could see the wave...Scoutr I hear what you are saying I just take issue with the fact that the trailer is 60 days old and when I look at the other 2 month old trailers in the lot at the dealership I dont see the same issue. Lord forbid something happened tomorrow that forced me to sell the trailer, the waves will hurt me in resale. I'll post pictures of the "fix" but they look worse than before


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

macsdaddy said:


> the 2x4 is for illustration only, the dealer put it up there so Keystone could see the wave...Scoutr I hear what you are saying I just take issue with the fact that the trailer is 60 days old and when I look at the other 2 month old trailers in the lot at the dealership I dont see the same issue. Lord forbid something happened tomorrow that forced me to sell the trailer, the waves will hurt me in resale. I'll post pictures of the "fix" but they look worse than before


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That wave in the top edge of the front cap is typical and due to trying to make a compound curve with material that is not that flexible. It is not an issue.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm with the other's. If it's screwed down, then it is good to go. I'm sure my trailer has waviness up there too. Those fiberglass sheets aren't really that flexible. I suspect the only way around it is to have a molded front cap as opposed to bent fiberglass.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I agree with the others.

I can walk onto our lot and look at 10 different trailers, and they all have a slightly different roof line where the front meets the roof. It really is just the nature of the beast, the way these are made.

Steve


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

Service dept pulled off the nose and found a peice of scrap metal between the frame and the fiberglass, no one knows where it came from or how it got there but it was preventing them from getting it to lay smooth, they have that issue fixed now and its all sealed up sadly when we were there looking at it pulled apart we noticed that a bunch of rub marks had appeared on the door side from the back corner trim (which was now mangled) extending to the batroom door...now they are fixing that too...week 4 at the dealer, yee-ha


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scrap metal? More details on this please.


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Scrap metal? More details on this please.


Service tech's words not mine, when I get the new batch of pics from the dealer i'll post...that is if scrap metal isn't code for we couldnt fix it right the first time so we made up an excuse to cover ourselves


----------



## macsdaddy (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, we are home all fixed...I have attached the photo of the supposed problem, dealers says it was a bent wire guide that was to blame..ok...I have attached the picture do you see anything?


----------

